# Is There Such a Thing as Really Comfy Knee Protection?



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Full disclosure, I had a decent crash yesterday where the vast majority of the damage I sustained could have been prevented had I been wearing my Race Face Ambush knee pads. I don't generally wear them here locally, as everything here is fairly tame flow trails. BUT, due to that, the speeds are much higher so when it does go to hell, it does so in a hurry. The Race Face pads aren't bad, but they bug me when pedaling as they seem to bunch up a bit in the back and bind my leg a bit. Is there anything out there that offers good protection against what's pictured, but is really comfortable for hours of alternating climbing/descending?


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

HPIguy said:


> Full disclosure, I had a decent crash yesterday where the vast majority of the damage I sustained could have been prevented had I been wearing my Race Face Ambush knee pads. I don't generally wear them here locally, as everything here is fairly tame flow trails. BUT, due to that, the speeds are much higher so when it does go to hell, it does so in a hurry. The Race Face pads aren't bad, but they bug me when pedaling as they seem to bunch up a bit in the back and bind my leg a bit. Is there anything out there that offers good protection against what's pictured, but is really comfortable for hours of alternating climbing/descending?


I'm having similar issues with my RF Ambush pads. I picked them up after breaking my leg last Spring and just tried them out for the first time on Friday. In short, they were extremely uncomfortable behind my knee; and, even though I went with a size larger than what my measurements suggested, they are still extremely tight with the straps in their most open positions. (The pads left huge dents/impressions in my legs that didn't disappear for hours).

I'd love to find an option that offers great front AND side protection that isn't miserable to ride in...


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I have 661 Evo II pads and I'm happy with them. I had them on for about three hours on Saturday with no issues. They stay in place and I forget I have them on. I've only crashed on them once but I did not hurt my knees or elbows so...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I like these from Alpinestars, comfy, not bulky but had not had a "real" test yet.

Alpinestars Paragon Knee Guards > Apparel > Protective Gear > Leg Armor | Jenson USA

There is a thread somewhere I started in here, that has additional feedback on them.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

jcd46 said:


> I like these from Alpinestars, comfy, not bulky but had not had a "real" test yet.
> 
> Alpinestars Paragon Knee Guards > Apparel > Protective Gear > Leg Armor | Jenson USA
> 
> There is a thread somewhere I started in here, that has additional feedback on them.


Since I already have heavier duty knee protection, these seem like what I'm looking for. I'm right on the border between L and XL, thoughts?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

HPIguy said:


> Since I already have heavier duty knee protection, these seem like what I'm looking for. I'm right on the border between L and XL, thoughts?


Oh man, tough call I run small but they fit just right. I say try the XL first just in case, if I was in between sizes, I would probably order both and return the wrong one.

They are very comfy though, and has enough front protection for your knees. I've had them for about 6 months or so, and they hold well.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

G Form, really good.


----------



## phidauex (Apr 17, 2013)

I managed to try on 3 or 4 pairs (RF Ambush, Dakine somethings, Troy Lee 5450s, and something else). The Troy Lee ended up being the most comfortable for me, as well as offering pretty complete shin protection (something I wanted).

They aren't perfect, but the other day I rode to the bike park, did laps on the slopestyle and pump track for a few hours, then rode home. Normally I take my pads off before riding home, but that time I forgot I was wearing them, and rode all the way home before realizing. I take it as a sign that they were comfortable enough to have faded into the background!


----------



## JMart550 (May 21, 2009)

My brother likes his 7idp Covert kneepads https://www.backcountry.com/7-protection-covert-knee-guards

You can remove the hardshell and only run the foam when desired...


----------



## Skir991 (Nov 21, 2016)

I have the Alpinestars Paragon & Troy Lee Designs Method XC knee pads. I too was loathe to wear pads until I had a crash that impacted my knee & cost me about a month of riding. I found the Paragon's to be ok, certainly bulkier vs the TLD Methods. Comfortable and no prob on shorter rides. On longer rides for me(2+hrs/20+miles) the Paragons caused chaffing and started to feel uncomfortable. The TLD Method's are lighter & prob offer less protection then the Paragon's but I've found them to be comfortable and mostly unobtrusive on my longer rides. Good luck, hope you find something that works well for you.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

JMart550 said:


> My brother likes his 7idp Covert kneepads https://www.backcountry.com/7-protection-covert-knee-guards
> 
> You can remove the hardshell and only run the foam when desired...


+1 on what JMart said above. The Covert's are very comfortable and I have taken a few spills with them and no problems. But my got to pads now are the Race Face Flank D30 leg/shin guards. My shins were taking the brunt of my falls so I wanted something that covered the shins as well as the knees without going to a full on DH knee pad. These do the trick in spades. I noticed the extra weight in the beginning, but after 10 minutes I forgot they were even there. I suggest trying them on if you canto see if they are right for you. They are for me.


----------



## Mebaru (Jun 5, 2017)

I like Nukeproof Enduro/DH knee pads. Secure, nice padding and ventilation.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

HPIguy said:


> ... I had a decent crash yesterday where the vast majority of the damage I sustained ...


Must be worse than it looks.


----------



## phride (Sep 14, 2015)

leeboh said:


> G Form, really good.


Everyone who freerides around here seems to have these. Pricey, but they certainly are comfortable.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

I have the old-school 661 Kyle Strait pads. They were discontinued a few years back, but I found some site blowing out their inventory for 20 bux a pair in 2015, I bought two pairs.

They truly "disappear" when you're pedaling with them, and they offer pretty decent protection.

Bonus: If you stay in Vegas with a dude who knows Kyle and fishes with him, goes out to dinner with him when he's in town and such (Bike&Fish), he can take them over and have Kyle sign them.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Lone Rager said:


> Must be worse than it looks.


Bad enough to be annoying day to day, not bad enough for an ER trip thankfully. Strava shows 30mph just before impact, could have been a lot worse, hence why I'm looking for more protective gear. I don't like being off the bike, and like expensive medical bills and lost time at work even less.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

Yeah my kali terry cloth lined ones are awesome.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

https://www.google.com/amp/www.bikemag.com/gear/tested-kali-protectives-aazis-knee-guards/?amphtml=1

You're welcome.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> I like these from Alpinestars, comfy, not bulky but had not had a "real" test yet.
> 
> Alpinestars Paragon Knee Guards > Apparel > Protective Gear > Leg Armor | Jenson USA
> 
> There is a thread somewhere I started in here, that has additional feedback on them.


I like that series of alpinestars for elbow protection, I don't feel like they're heavy duty enough for knee protection. But they are comfy.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

@[email protected] said:


> I like that series of alpinestars for elbow protection, I don't feel like they're heavy duty enough for knee protection. But they are comfy.


Too funny, I went from the Kali Aazis (which I still have) to the Paragons. Those Kalis are bulky especially for our SoCal hot days. I may use them if I go to the bike park, but other than that I'm in heaven with the Paragons. I'll check out the elbow ones, because I bought the Kali as well for my elbows but I haven't even used them yet.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> Too funny, I went from the Kali Aazis (which I still have) to the Paragons. Those Kalis are bulky especially for our SoCal hot days. I may use them if I go to the bike park, but other than that I'm in heaven with the Paragons. I'll check out the elbow ones, because I bought the Kali as well for my elbows but I haven't even used them yet.


Well I'm trying to protect from jagged pointy rocks, and the kalis are better because they have a plastic cup and bulky padding all around. The paragons look to be protection from falling on flat surfaces like asphalt and concrete.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

I'm waiting on these:

Jenson USA - Online mountain & road bike parts, clothing and accessories shop | Jenson USA

I believe that they will be perfect elbow pads.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

@[email protected] said:


> I'm waiting on these:
> 
> Jenson USA - Online mountain & road bike parts, clothing and accessories shop | Jenson USA
> 
> I believe that they will be perfect elbow pads.


They look solid. Oh we have rocks too, I just hate wearing that stuff, even playing soccer I hated wearing protection.

As long as my knees are protected, I can deal with some scratches on my legs.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Leatt Airflex Pros. Very non-intrusive. No bunching. Pedal very well. Not hot or sticky. They've definitely exceeded my expectations for biking knee pads.


----------



## silvascape (Sep 11, 2014)

check out ixs carvers. very comfortable.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> They look solid. Oh we have rocks too, I just hate wearing that stuff, even playing soccer I hated wearing protection.
> 
> As long as my knees are protected, I can deal with some scratches on my legs.


You think your pads will protect you from chunky rocks? I wouldn't be confident in them to do that.


----------



## zbi701 (Oct 12, 2012)

[QUOTEI like these from Alpinestars, comfy, not bulky but had not had a "real" test yet.

[/QUOTE]
These are very comfy...CE Level 1 protection


----------



## apriliano (Mar 21, 2007)

Any opinion about ixs daggers? 

Thanks


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Fox Launch Enduro's?


----------



## Grassington (Jun 24, 2017)

My IXS Cleavers offer superb protection, don't noticeably impede my pedalling, don't chafe* or bunch, and I have the utmost confidence that they'll stay put in the event of a wipeout. The only downside is they play a big part in raising my core temperature in hot weather, but I really can't complain, they're not designed for six hour XC rides and they're no hotter than any other leg armour with similar coverage. It's worth it to be able to laugh in the face of pedal strikes to the shin - what would normally be a shinburger incident is barely felt as the smallest tickle.

* I'll admit they did wear all the hairs off my right knee the first time I wore them - no soreness or redness, just a bit of local depilation. After this I started wearing 3/4 length compression tights and now my knee hairs are happy and luxuriant.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Dakine Slayers are what I wear most of the time now, even on some XC rides. Very comfortable and lightweight to pedal in all day, but with way better impact protection than say, the Fox Launch Enduro, which really only offers abrasion protection.

For chunkier riding, I recently picked up a pair of Dakine Hellions. I only have a few rides on them, but they are just as comfortable as the Slayers, with more substantial protection.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

I have the Alpinestars Paragons and got a huge bruise directly over my right knee cap where they slid down. I ordered one size down but I'm still not confident they'll stay up on the trail.


----------



## GGR Girl Wendy (Mar 19, 2014)

*Kali Strike Pads*









I have been wearing Kali Protectives for many years now. Their new STRIKE pads are THE pads to wear now! I rode them on a 20 mile XC ride the other day with over 3K of climbing and forgot they were on. They don't move, fit in my pack or jersey super easy AND have extra padding on both the inside and outside of the knees. I'm recommending these to our entire club.

https://kaliprotectives.com/armor/legs/strike-legs


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

leeboh said:


> G Form, really good.


I have a pair and my opinion is mixed. They are comfortable now, but took a bit of time to break in as they felt really tight at first. Now I can ride and forget about them. They do slide a bit sometimes during long rides, but not a ton. I suspect they work better if you have smaller diameter legs. I have thicker legs (L size, probably could have gone XL).

I had a fall recently and did not even know I hit my knee. At the end of my ride, while taking them off, I noticed a dirt smear evidencing a pretty good impact directly on the center of the pad. I didn't even feel it. So I guess that means they work well.


----------



## Jim_bo (Jul 31, 2011)

jcd46 said:


> I like these from Alpinestars, comfy, not bulky but had not had a "real" test yet.
> 
> Alpinestars Paragon Knee Guards > Apparel > Protective Gear > Leg Armor | Jenson USA
> 
> There is a thread somewhere I started in here, that has additional feedback on them.


I tested the Paragons at Mammoth Mountain during the Kamakazi games. Then I swapped pads and tried a friend's Alpinestar Volcanos. No comparison. Volcanos are far more comfortable. Unlike most knee pads, they do not slide over your foot like a sock. The wrap around your leg and Velcro on. The pad "floats" above your patella, so there is no annoying rubbing. There is no bunching behind the knee because there is nothing behind the knee to bunch. Best thing is, I always have to wear compression sleeves on my knees when I ride. These work perfectly with them. Some of my friends wear Gforms and like them, but the material gets holes ripped in it pretty quickly as it is very thin.

Volcanos run big. Unless you have really big legs, go with the S/M size.

https://www.amazon.com/Alpinestars-Mens-Volcano-Knee-Guard/dp/B01AXYYGTI


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

POC, all day every day.

Some of the pad mentioned here like the G form may be comfortable but they have a reputation for moving in a crash which negates wearing them entirely. I have a nice scar on my arm from pads doing just that. 

If not POC then consider a zip up pad like the Ion K-pact Amp.


----------



## Jim_bo (Jul 31, 2011)

GRPABT1 said:


> POC, all day every day.
> 
> Some of the pad mentioned here like the G form may be comfortable but they have a reputation for moving in a crash which negates wearing them entirely. I have a nice scar on my arm from pads doing just that.
> 
> If not POC then consider a zip up pad like the Ion K-pact Amp.


My experience with POC is they are huge and not very comfortable when riding.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Jim_bo said:


> My experience with POC is they are huge and not very comfortable when riding.


Yeah, that's been my experience as well. I have a pair of their VPD Air knee pads, and I rarely use them. Good protection, but thick and but I would only put them on for downhill riding. Never found them all that comfortable to just leave on and ride up and down. They're also pretty short and I prefer a longer pad that at least covers the top part of my shin. My Dakines on the other hand, I forget I'm wearing them. Just depends on what you're looking for, though...


----------



## qtzmznt (Jan 15, 2017)

I ride my flowy somewhat chunky local trails with up to 1300' climbs wearing the POC joint VPD 2.0 knee pads. Sometimes carry them up and put them on for the descent but normally just put them on for the whole ride. Great protection and not much bother when pedaling. I feel them but no discomfort or chafe ever and seemingly great protection from the surprise high speed wash outs once in awhile or if I get too eager on my rigid singlespeed...I'd buy them again.


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

My POC VPD fit like a glove, formed to my knees and I forget I'm wearing them on climbs. They changed the VPD model I'm wearing from 2 years ago(had side pads), but I wouldn't want any other knee pads. Everyone's different.


----------



## Vectorworks (Sep 15, 2017)

Go down to the sporting goods second hand store and try a pair of catchers shin guards. They usually have a good size selection for cheap, and you can cut the instep protector off. Cross the straps behind the knee so they don’t bind/bunch.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

NordieBoy said:


> Fox Launch Enduro's?


Even the Pro D30s are surprisingly comfy ... I bought these for a DH weekend (partly because they were on sale at the local trail centre the week before the big weekend) but they are really comfy and at least as comfy as the Dianese light and soft protection they replaced ... with much much better protection.

I haven't fully tested them yet ... but that weekend my 7yr old tested his Fox Launch Youths pretty good!!! He walked/rode away from what would have at best been knee surgery (wrote off his FF helmet at the same time).

I had planned on only using the Pro D30s for big descent days but after some initial rub on the silicone (wearing the same pads 3 days mid summer without washing) they comfy to the point I forget to take them off after getting back to the car after a 6 hour ride... the Dianese I would have at least pulled down round my ankles ...

My value assessment might be somewhat screwed having bought them half price ... but I'd buy again at full retail...

All that said I think it's incredibly personal... like recommending a saddle.. there are obviously universally uncomfortable pads but what is comfy for one person might not be for another.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

I've just got some Race Face Charge to compare with the Fox Launch Enduro's.
A little more shin protection and better air flow for the summer. Remains to be seen how well they stay up though.


----------



## EricTheDood (Sep 22, 2017)

Steve-XtC said:


> Even the Pro D30s are surprisingly comfy ... I bought these for a DH weekend (partly because they were on sale at the local trail centre the week before the big weekend) but they are really comfy and at least as comfy as the Dianese light and soft protection they replaced ... with much much better protection.
> 
> I haven't fully tested them yet ... but that weekend my 7yr old tested his Fox Launch Youths pretty good!!! He walked/rode away from what would have at best been knee surgery (wrote off his FF helmet at the same time).
> 
> ...


I have Fox Launch Enduros when I need to climb and it's not too hot out, Launch Pro D3Os for bike park and shuttle days.

Both are comfortable, but the Pro D3Os are much more bulky. I've taken spills wearing both, and in both cases I was unscathed in knee and elbow areas. Not so lucky in other regions. The D3Os have replaceable hard shell caps ($17/pair from fox).

The Enduros feel like arm and leg warmers. If you're used to wearing those, you'll find them to be comfortable. When it gets really hot out, I just can't wear any pads. I just go a bit easier on the downhills and risk it.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

I was just amazed how comfy the D30 pro's were ... they are big and bulky but wearing them is nowhere near as bad as I'd thought... the removable hard pad looks like it might be easy to remove for extended lower risk sections but didn't need to yet.... 
it would be nice to have something like the convertible helmets where you can add/remove a extra layer of protection and keep it in a pack.. 

I guess that could go 2 ways with an Enduro + and a DH - version?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

NordieBoy said:


> I've just got some Race Face Charge to compare with the Fox Launch Enduro's.
> A little more shin protection and better air flow for the summer. Remains to be seen how well they stay up though.


They stay up well once you're sweating a bit.
Even more comfortable than the very comfortable Launch Enduro's.


----------



## stonant (Mar 11, 2016)

I have the troy lee raid and they are comfortable but I don't know how the d3o padding will hold up on a super slam. They are pretty good and only start to get uncomfortable from the bunching behind the leg after mile 20. I might suffer from knee bunching because the shape of my legs though, they tend to want to slide downwards a little bit.


----------



## OldManBiker (Nov 5, 2016)

Randy, get those knees healed up so we can do another group ride bro! OUCH that looks ugly! Where did that happen?? And what other knee pads did you go with?


----------

